# Interior doors



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not aware of the system you mention, but if your rough openings are sized for standard openings, with a little bit of care to make sure they are plumb and square pre-hung doors aren't that difficult to install.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

did mine.... $85.00 eqch... pre hung..... super easy


----------



## kaiydentyler (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow !! great, i am looking for. very soon i am going to remodel my home and also contact "IPC Restoration and Renovation Contractors". and very soon they will do and after that i have some require of that.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I replaced my hollow core builders grade doors back in about 2009. Bought solid core six panel oak doors and finished them myself, then hung them in place as they were the exact same size as the old ones. I bought a Hinge Mate door hinge template tool which made quick, accurate work of setting hinges.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

What's with all the questions about paying someone to install doors on a DIY site?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

stick\shift said:


> What's with all the questions about paying someone to install doors on a DIY site?


I guess DIY now includes WWTC ***













***(who writes the cheque)


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

If your casings and trim is good, changing interior door slabs is pretty easy with a jig and router. I'd put new hinges on also, as they are cheap. Once you get the hang of it, you can do them is 1/2 hour or less, once they are painted and dry. If your house has 2 hinge doors, I'd add a 3rd hinge, as that looks better IMO.


----------

